# Wondering about how to get your art noticed on the site & advice?



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

So as the title says: I'm wondering how you get your art out there on Furaffinity, so to speak. 
Not so much a "how do I get popular"-question, but something I'm genuinely curious about. 
And I sincerely hope this is the right place to ask about this. OTL"

As someone who uses deviantART a lot, I'm used to the whole group-system to expose your art. 
You find a matching group, submit your art and those who are interested view it. Well, that's more or less the entire system in a nutshell. 
However, on FA you don't have this system, so I'm wondering how it functions on this site. Knowledge is power and all that. 

As for the advice-part: it may sound silly, but I always ask this in every thread I post about having designs for sale.
So far, no one has ever answered this, though. I'm wondering what people look for when it comes to character design and commissioning artists?
That way I know if I should still try to advertise myself here or if I should rather pimp other commissionable artists when I can instead of self-advertising. 

All in all, I guess you could say these are the questions of a FA-newbie? 
Thanks in advance if you read the thread and replies are definitely welcome. c:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 24, 2012)

Honestly, keep drawing and posting what you feel is good enough to be shown.

The group system wasn't always in place on DA and that wasn't the sole basis for exposure. It used the same system (sans top favorite whoring) as it does on FA. 
You need to be part of the community. Comment on other people's work (and don't be doing it for the sake of doing it, like actually mean it). People will talk with you. 

It's kinda like asking "how can my kid make friends" if you don't introduce yourself to the neighbors and join about in being part of the community.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Honestly, keep drawing and posting what you feel is good enough to be shown.



That's already what I'm doing, so I'll definitely keep doing that then. 



> The group system wasn't always in place on DA and that wasn't the sole basis for exposure. It used the same system (sans top favorite whoring) as it does on FA.
> You need to be part of the community. Comment on other people's work (and don't be doing it for the sake of doing it, like actually mean it). People will talk with you.



The thing is: I do try to leave feedback or small con-crits and tips where I can. Sometimes I just don't get a response back at all, which is a bit .. disheartening (I can't find a less "dramatic" way to put it). 
The trouble is also that even though I would love to be able to comment on more pieces, sometimes I just can't see anything on the front-page that I can sincerely comment on without it looking like "just commenting for the attention". And that's exactly the image I want to avoid, since I do try to give proper feedback.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, this may be an odd suggestion, but I realized I'm having trouble conversing with you.

You really could use an avatar with a face, vs "look at my body I'm a smut addict" kind of avatar. It's not that the avatar is nude, but the cut off head and just looking at the cheesecake sends a message you may not intend. I am a female and no prude of course, but it seems to be better if you had an avatar with a face (even if it's silly) or something else that doesn't send the message you're sending with the avatar you're using now.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

The avatar really is just a silly thing I commissioned and quite liked. 
It's not meant to be "murry purry" at all. The avatar I used before is the one I still have up on my profile here, I just wanted to change it since it looked .. old. :S

Since honestly 





Arshes Nei said:


> "look at my body I'm a smut addict" kind of avatar.


 is absolutely not what I intended when I got this new avatar. I don't even like or draw smut.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah that one you have now is much cuter and has more personality!


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

The trouble is I hate all the flaws in the drawing. :'D
I can understand how the other one gave a bad impression, but to me it was just a silly avatar, to be honest. 
Ah well, different people, different perceptions aye. c:


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> The trouble is I hate all the flaws in the drawing. :'D
> I can understand how the other one gave a bad impression, but to me it was just a silly avatar, to be honest.
> Ah well, different people, different perceptions aye. c:


Tell me about it. I am a total perfectionist myself, and I spent about 10 hours on my profile pic. I am good at illustrator/photoshop but I don't have a tabletthing to draw with.

I seem to be confused. I don't think what I just posted has anything to do with this post. I'm scared.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Tell me about it. I am a total perfectionist myself, and I spent about 10 hours on my profile pic. I am good at illustrator/photoshop but I don't have a tabletthing to draw with.
> 
> I seem to be confused. I don't think what I just posted has anything to do with this post. I'm scared.



It's a little off-topic, but oh well. c:
Honestly, your profile pic doesn't look half-bad!


----------



## TheStory (Mar 25, 2012)

People love free art. A quick an easy way to get some people to see your work is to offer a few freebies in a raffle and in order to qualify they need to link your giveaway in a journal. It gets your name out quick and also you are still giving something back in return. 
If you are looking for notoriety for commissions expect it to take some time. You may have to even undercut yourself in some manner, but just at first. Whether that's by doing some free artwork or really going out of your way to pump out pieces to garner attention, its going to take self building.


----------



## Angelic321 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, thanks for making this thread. I'm a newbie to the site, so gives me some ideas and guidelines, to read through the comments on here. 

For example; make an avatar for yourself, make a free art post to get out there and also make some friends. 

~ Hugs Miu aka Angelic321

Ps. Sorry if it seems off-topic


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 25, 2012)

TheStory said:


> People love free art. A quick an easy way to get some people to see your work is to offer a few freebies in a raffle and in order to qualify they need to link your giveaway in a journal. It gets your name out quick and also you are still giving something back in return.
> If you are looking for notoriety for commissions expect it to take some time. You may have to even undercut yourself in some manner, but just at first. Whether that's by doing some free artwork or really going out of your way to pump out pieces to garner attention, its going to take self building.



I was just typing up a journal for a raffle, in all honesty, since I've been playing with that thought a lot.
 only feel like I need to be come better at drawing muzzles, before I can really tackle anything anthro or feral they throw at me. :'D

Thanks for the advice! 



Angelic321 said:


> Oh, thanks for making this thread. I'm a newbie to the site, so gives me some ideas and guidelines, to read through the comments on here.
> 
> For example; make an avatar for yourself, make a free art post to get out there and also make some friends.
> 
> ...



Ah, welcome. I was wondering as well, as a fellow-newbie.
I do have an avatar that I did make myself on the forums, but the one I use on my account is one that I just commissioned. It'd be a bit rude to switch it out after not even having used it for 2 days at the very least, especially since I was given a discount if I'd pimp it. o.o


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 25, 2012)

I think you should really work on Trades and not free art though. At least you get something out of it that's a bit better. The reason I discourage the free art is that people have been known to take advantage and burn out an artist very quickly. Your art may get reposted by that person because of the For You By You policy but I've seen people think the art was done by the person who got it free.

With trades there is the hope (because people have flaked) that you get something back too. 


Also raffles that involve money are ILLEGAL on this site. Don't get banned and read the AUP. Actually Raffles are illegal through paypal too, even if DA doesn't do anything about it someone can just report your Paypal account and it's over.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 25, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Also raffles that involve money are ILLEGAL on this site. Don't get banned and read the AUP. Actually Raffles are illegal through paypal too, even if DA doesn't do anything about it someone can just report your Paypal account and it's over.



The raffle I'm doing is a free art one: repost the journal, which counts as your one and only entry. Unless that's against the rules too? 

I'm a volunteer on deviantART and have been told that as long as it's not a "pay to enter"-type of deal, it's allowed. 
Like, for instance: "post a journal to enter" or "comment here to enter" is fine, but "buy a ticket to enter" isn't.

As for art trades: I tried that for a while and have had 2 successful ones as opposed to about 4-5 where the other person ended up never doing anything.
Doing free art in that case is "safer" (though only by a margin) since you aren't setting yourself up for possible disappointment in expecting something and never seeing it, I suppose?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 25, 2012)

As I said, if it involves money it's illegal. If it doesn't then no it's not illegal.

Have you tried doing trades here, or on DA? Because the leech factor is EXTREMELY high here and less promotional, as it has been before. Find some artists you like and do gift art but remember giving free art to someone who has a low watch count may not go in your favor. You have to remember those people may not have enough exposure to give you exposure. I know it sounds petty in that sense, but I can hardly see how someone who has 30 watches getting fee art will help you vs another artist also trying to gain exposure and you working and networking with them in a trade?

You could try entering contests on the site or doing things like an FA banner or something as well


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 25, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> As I said, if it involves money it's illegal. If it doesn't then no it's not illegal.



Ah oof. I was getting a bit anxious here since I read all the rules and couldn't find anything about "non-paid entry"-raffles.



> Have you tried doing trades here, or on DA? Because the leech factor is EXTREMELY high here and less promotional, as it has been before. Find some artists you like and do gift art but remember giving free art to someone who has a low watch count may not go in your favor. You have to remember those people may not have enough exposure to give you exposure. I know it sounds petty in that sense, but I can hardly see how someone who has 30 watches getting fee art will help you vs another artist also trying to gain exposure and you working and networking with them in a trade?



I've been mostly doing art trades on deviantART, I haven't yet attempted on here. That being said, if the leech factor here is higher than on deviantART: ouch. That doesn't bode well...
In that case it may just very well be better to do a collaboration, since both artists need to put effort in the same picture. 

And it may sound petty, but it's definitely solid advice. The trick is finding artists who will be able to give you exposure and will appreciate the gift-art, no?
Since it makes little to no sense to draw something for someone who'll just shrug it off, I suppose. 



> You could try entering contests on the site or doing things like an FA banner or something as well



I'm actually working on an entry for the banner-contest at the moment. It's been recommended a couple of times to me and it looks like a lot of fun. C:
Thanks for all the advice, I really appreciate it! I think it'll come down to finding a sort of "comfort"-zone in the community, to work myself in there as an active member.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 25, 2012)

I think you're onto something with the collaboration idea. I used to do a lot of those and found them fun IF the person doesn't mind changes and editing things up a bit. It also helps you work as a team and learn something from the other. I just haven't had as much time to post art online. I've just pushed myself to go back to basics and studies and stopped worrying about exposure because I want more confidence in my own skills and be better at my craft.


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2012)

As a frequent commissioner I really have to say that I've followed quite a few artists who interest me - and I've seen that, honestly, the folks who _only_ or _openly_ work on free art only very, very slowly manage to break into commissions. After gathering a following of people who, largely, genuinely only desire free art rather than _your_ art, it's next to impossible to gather paying customers.

I've also noticed that the people who gather a following of paying customers are those people who tend to post self-motivated artwork for themselves, only occassionally opening a small batch of commissions. They do get noticed. You might not be frequently validated by comments, but, you do get seen. And if you're not selling out your artwork frequently and for free or mere pittances, supply and demand means you become valuable, for your humour or for beauty.

Although this is also sometimes seen as rather demeaning, pornographic and adult work also generates a lot of interest.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> As a frequent commissioner I really have to say that I've followed quite a few artists who interest me - and I've seen that, honestly, the folks who _only_ or _openly_ work on free art only very, very slowly manage to break into commissions. After gathering a following of people who, largely, genuinely only desire free art rather than _your_ art, it's next to impossible to gather paying customers.



Ah, I see. It makes sense, definitely. 
I think I just have to stop trying to wrap my head around this site and draw. 
Trouble is I feel awkward submitting my human-drawings here (like I submit them on deviantART) as it's not the focus of the site. :U


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Ah, I see. It makes sense, definitely.
> I think I just have to stop trying to wrap my head around this site and draw.
> Trouble is I feel awkward submitting my human-drawings here (like I submit them on deviantART) as it's not the focus of the site. :U



Hey, then you're supplying a niche. If there's not many competing artists, you've got a larger chance at success.

Sorry, I also edited my previous post. I think I didn't say everything I meant with just that first paragraph. ^^


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 25, 2012)

SIX said:


> I've also noticed that the people who gather a following of paying customers are those people who tend to post self-motivated artwork for themselves, only occassionally opening a small batch of commissions. They do get noticed. You might not be frequently validated by comments, but, you do get seen. And if you're not selling out your artwork frequently and for free or mere pittances, supply and demand means you become valuable, for your humour or for beauty.
> 
> Although this is also sometimes seen as rather demeaning, pornographic and adult work also generates a lot of interest.



I see, great advice! So the best thing would be to close my commissions for now then and open them up from time to time depending on the interest they gather. 
It should work! And ah, I priced my commissions in a manner that takes in account the time I spend making them. I definitely do not want to be part of the underpricing-group, as it's actually a pet-peeve of mine.

And though I know it's going to get you noticed for sure, I can not and will not draw adult or pornographic material. It's just not something I feel comfortable with. :S



SIX said:


> Hey, then you're supplying a niche. If there's not many competing artists, you've got a larger chance at success.
> 
> Sorry, I also edited my previous post. I think I didn't say everything I meant with just that first paragraph. ^^



That is true. Alright, time to upload some human-drawings then!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 25, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> That is true. Alright, time to upload some human-drawings then!



Please do, as long as you follow the Upload policy it is fine. No need to sell out on doing things you're uncomfortable with, like porn. I draw humans too and do portrait painting. So nothing wrong with it.


----------



## TheStory (Mar 26, 2012)

I still don't see much harm in doing a few free pieces but that is a personal choice.  I only mention it because it helped me in the long run. I do small giveaways every couple of months but it is rare and limited to a few minutes to a half an hour of my free time. I do agree that you should be careful whether doing free work or a trade because you don't want to be taken advantage of. Plus there is no certainty that the receiver will post your work or pass on your name.

There are plenty of methods to gain exposure, but getting a number of peices out there is the best thing you can do. The more you have the more there is for people to see and stumble upon.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 26, 2012)

TheStory said:


> I still don't see much harm in doing a few free pieces but that is a personal choice.  I only mention it because it helped me in the long run. I do small giveaways every couple of months but it is rare and limited to a few minutes to a half an hour of my free time. I do agree that you should be careful whether doing free work or a trade because you don't want to be taken advantage of. Plus there is no certainty that the receiver will post your work or pass on your name.
> 
> There are plenty of methods to gain exposure, but getting a number of peices out there is the best thing you can do. The more you have the more there is for people to see and stumble upon.



I think I was advised against doing free art all the time for just about everyone. 
And that's certainly not my intention. 

I have to say that the advice of posting my non-anthro art here has been a great advice, though. The drawings were viewed more than all other things in my gallery. 
And the one raffle I'm currently holding also is picking up on interest. 
As far as free art goes: if they repost it without crediting me, that to me counts as reposting without my permission. 
And as I recall correctly, the "by you for you"-policy only allows reposting with permission?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> As far as free art goes: if they repost it without crediting me, that to me counts as reporting without my permission.
> And as I recall correctly, the "by you for you"-policy only allows reposting with permission?



Assuming they post it on this site to begin with, yes. People may use your free art elsewhere and are not liable if they do. However, I see it all too often ppl don't read the description and still favorite or think the poster made the art. Least you get paid when it happens and it is a commission.


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 27, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Assuming they post it on this site to begin with, yes. *People may use your free art elsewhere and are not liable if they do*. However, I see it all too often ppl don't read the description and still favorite or think the poster made the art. Least you get paid when it happens and it is a commission.



That I am aware of, but at least there are measures that can be taken on this site should it be needed. 
And I always make sure my name is on the piece in a way that can't be removed, so that should work as well. c:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 27, 2012)

Be active in fA in more than just uploading. Comment on pictures you like/fav and post a shout on an artist's page if you like their gallery. It works two ways- for one, be sincere with your comment, don't just comment to get noticed. It means a lot to the artist to have a comment, be it short or long. Plus people browsing the comments may notice your comment/avatar and be intrigued to look at your user page.


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Mar 27, 2012)

Welp, I think getting more active is the way to go, upload more art, talk with as many people you can...and make friendship and stuff.... <.< ask others abotu their art, etc... just be gentle with the rest of the people..and stuff probably you will have more luck =3


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 27, 2012)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Be active in fA in more than just uploading. Comment on pictures you like/fav and post a shout on an artist's page if you like their gallery. It works two ways- for one, be sincere with your comment, don't just comment to get noticed. It means a lot to the artist to have a comment, be it short or long. Plus people browsing the comments may notice your comment/avatar and be intrigued to look at your user page.





kitsunekotaro said:


> Welp, I think getting more active is the way to go, upload more art, talk with as many people you can...and make friendship and stuff.... <.< ask others abotu their art, etc... just be gentle with the rest of the people..and stuff probably you will have more luck =3



I definitely do that as much as I can. The trouble is that often times when I feel like I don't have anything to say, I don't say anything.
Because it can be seen as "insincere attention-whoring". I leave thoughtful feedback where I can, but don't just comment to comment, if that makes sense? D:


----------



## Zoetrope (Mar 27, 2012)

From what I have observed, getting noticed on this site has little to do with quality and everything to do with quantity. The more stuff you are producing, the more people will notice. Those that pump out 4 or 5 sketches daily seem to have a tonne of followers, while those that spend hours on one picture have maybe a handful. There are exceptions of course, but this is just what I have observed.


----------



## Kailombax (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I fall under Fruxie's post. I really think that the more you draw, the more notice you get from others. Me myself, I used to pump out drawing like hot cakes when I was in high school. They weren't great because my style was still in the works, plus I was drawing anime like characters (Embarrassing... xD). But then I got into a rut with my art and I stopped posting stuff. but in fall of 2011, I started drawing again more and practicing and it got better. However, I ditched the anime style and went for a more semi-cartoon style instead and I personally think my anthros have gotten a little better compared to my older stuff. Anyway, I kind of deemed off topic.. xD The point is, just keep drawing and practicing. It'll definitely help you.

And plus, I've seen a good lot of artists who don't draw porn but do just fine without it. But a lot of said artists were very skilled.. Still though, it shows that you don't have to draw porn to be noticed or successful on the site.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 24, 2012)

A few years ago I ran an Iron Artist special that was 50 cents a sketch, and gave the option to include addons (fullbody, lineart, shading, etc.) for extra. It got me a lot of watchers, and a lot of the people who ordered sketches actually became repeat customers for some of my more expensive, complex offerings. Of course with something like that you have to make sure you have the time to fulfil the demand, for me at the time I was during my summer break and had nothing to do.


----------



## Kailombax (Apr 25, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Snip



Wow that' was a pretty cool idea you did.


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 25, 2012)

I found out that when you have colored art over sketches the colored art is usually very popular.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 25, 2012)

thenerdymathpimp said:


> I found out that when you have colored art over sketches the colored art is usually very popular.



haha wut?


----------

